# What's your best "rock" c.d. for subwoofer work-out?



## Guest

Hi: I have found a c.d. of a band while I was "surfin" with my t.v. remote and saw this band doing an outside concert and they sounded pretty good, so I went out and bought their c.d. Just about every song has loads of low bass, which I think is hard to find on many of the "mass produced" c.d.'s these days. Anyways, the band is called Maroon5 and their c.d. is called "Songs about Jane" and I guess they would be in the "rock" genre. Your sub-woofer will thank you! Any other good two-channel "rock" c.d.'s for for sub work-out? Thanks, Huck:T


----------



## Josuah

I find it very amusing you speak about Maroon 5 as if they're some unknown artist.  IIRC, they were as popular as artists like the Backstreet Boys or the Spice Girls, when they first came out. Mass media marketing.


----------



## Sthrndream

Godsmack - Changes


----------



## rcarlton

I always thought Aerosmith's _Toys in the Attic_ had some bass.


----------



## Guest

Adam Nitti- Evidence


Great bass Player- good production- plenty of thump


----------



## Eddie Horton

Just about anything by Primus has been part of my demo material for a while. Also the "Waiting For Columbus" live album by Little Feat is my favorite whole-system workout including subwoofers. Throw in some "The Complex" by the Blue Man Group, and you're covered.


----------



## scott

the red hot chili peppers always use lots of base in their music.


----------



## Sonnie

How about Pink Floyd ... my favorite for good bass is the PULSE CD. It has several of their classics. A few I really like for bass are Learning to Fly and Yet Another Movie... Us and Them is pretty good as well. Actually Momentary Lapse of Reason might be better.


----------



## drf

Anthrax and public enemy -bring the noise,
fear factory -digimortal and demanufacture are both bass heavy albums,
the double bass kick from pantera will give most subs a workout,
and queen, with the right eq just about any queen album should make windows shake.


----------



## Guest

Well if the category could be expanded from just CD to also include DVD-A I'd have to say Crystal Method's "Legion of Boom" gives a subwoofer a major workout. The music may not be everyone's cup of tea but it's sure a boomer.


----------



## Hakka

Linkin Park - Reanimation, it is a rerecording of Hybrid Theory made for DVD-A multi channel, I also have it on CD, but have never played the CD in my main system, only the DVD-A. Incredible bass.


----------



## Otto

Tool - _10,000 Days_, especially "The Pot"

Peter Gabriel - "Shaking the Tree", which I only have from the compilation _Shaking the Tree: Sixteen Golden Greats_.

I'll second Blue Man Group's _The Complex_! That's just awesome fun from start to finish, but perhaps not the best recording. If you're into "performance art" at all, you should own the DVD (even though it's not in DD or DTS, which is lame.). We saw this the day we decided to buy a big TV, and it just blew us away. We also saw them live in Chicago (many years ago). Very cool.

Robert Randolph & The Family Band _Colorblind_. Has some nice bass lines and dynamic transitions.

White Zombie - _Supersexy Swingin' Sounds _includes a number of remixes from the Astro-Creep 2000 album. Not the punchy, articulate bass of Tool, but heavy and growling from the start, without question.


----------



## muse77

How about Pink Floyd "One of these Days" on Meddle. 


or Gravity Kills


CRANK IT UP!!!


----------



## bob1029

I would have to say either The Complex (not really rock, but no complaints here), or Metallica SnM DTS album. If your sub has the extension there seems to be amazing subsonic transients with the bass drum kicks on many of the songs. Probably has something to do with the acoustics of the room being calibrated to the symphony instruments.


----------



## MatrixDweller

drf said:


> fear factory -digimortal and demanufacture are both bass heavy albums


Fear Factory - Obsolete is a very polished album that gives my whole system a workout. It's loud and fast and not for everyone though.


----------



## bob1029

Im going to second Pink Floyd and Linkin Park(hybrid theory or meteora).


----------



## JDRoberts

here's the current Playlist-

Slipknot-Duality/Before I forget/Circle
Metallica-Fuel/No leaf Clover
Puddle of mudd-Blurry/Control
Rob Zombie-Living Dead Girl
Saliva-Click Click Boom
Van Hagar-Amsterdam
Stained-Mudshovel
Perfect circle-The Hollow/weak and powerless
Theory of a Deadman-nothing could come between us/no Surprise/Say Goodbye
tool-Aenema/forty six &two/Parabola/Sober/Vicarious/Jambi/Right in two/

not quite rock.....
Paranoid Social Club-Two Girls
Gorrilaz-Feel Good Inc/clint eastwood
Infected Mushroom-in front of me
P.M. Dawn-I'd die without you

I could go on LOL......


----------



## Blaser

Linkin Park


----------



## Warpdrv

Joe Satriani - The Crush of Love song..
The Electric Joe Satriani_ An Anthology

The Double Kick Drums will Slaughter a room with bass.. Great Test of your sub. 

Also +1 on the "Blue Man Group - The Complex" with the Huge Drums... 
Love that whole movie and album... The Live movie version is pretty wicked.


----------



## Captain Crunch

Veggie Tales all the way!!!!!!!!!! :heehee:


----------



## OvalNut

Dream Theater - "The Dark Eternal Night" on the Systematic Chaos Special Edition DD5.1 release.

:dizzy::surrender:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Josuah

Not a CD, but the audio in Hitchhiker's at -3dB from reference made my subwoofers push the grilles off. (My fault, because I didn't build them with enough space in front.) Would bottom out most subs though. I need to build some better thing to mount the grilles on, so this won't be an issue in the future.


----------



## tonyvdb

Captain Crunch said:


> Veggie Tales all the way!!!!!!!!!! :heehee:


:rofl: My kids love them.

Seriously, Joe Satriani has some great stuff.
As far as DVDs go have any of you tried the Animusic DVDs, They are fully computer animated to music and the audio on the Animusic 2 DVD is fantastic.


----------



## thxgoon

Ya Dream Theater! I can't believe somebody else actually knows who they are.

Would second Linkin Park pts of athourity DVD-A and Blue Man DVD-A

The Monster Music recording of Three Doors Down has some pretty intense bass as well as powerful vocals and surrounds. It is the most taxing thing I've ever played on my system and the only one that draws upwards of 10 amps from the wall continuously:bigsmile::bigsmile::nerd:


----------



## drf

thxgoon said:


> Ya Dream Theater! I can't believe somebody else actually knows who they are.


They are pretty big here in Aus as well. In fact I have heard of nearly all the bands listed so far, even infected mushroom, which I must say is one of the more talented electronic/techno styles I have heard in a long time. And I would agree with vegie tales also, there are a few parts in the bellybutton song that shake the sub.


----------



## Ricci

Primus's Sailing the Seas of Cheese album (or any other) since the drums and bass are mixed in the forefront and are very "snappy"
Fear Factory the Obsolete album
Crowbar "Odd Fellow's Rest" 
Soulfly "Primitive"
Sepultura "Roots" :hail:
Mars Volta "Frances the Mute"
The Dillinger Escape Plan "Miss Machine"


----------



## rosco968

Find yourself some Marcus Miller. This guy makes the bass do things that God never intended. WOW

I think you can sample him on you tube if you want.


----------



## Bent

I'm not very big on dance remixes, but...
One of the Sarah McLachlan dance remix albums, Track 7 (The Possesion) damaged my 15" blueprint BP-1503 driver with 1200 watts. I tink there is some bass below 18 Hz in it, 'cause I'm pretty sure the driver unloaded and oil-canned a couple times.

But I can't hurt the RLp-15 with the same track.


----------



## reed.hannebaum

If we are willing to move outside the realm of rock music then...

Bass Connection- Drivin' Bass
Bass After Dark- Bass Erotica
Bela Fleck- Flight of the Cosmic Hippo
Little Feet- Waiting for Columbus
Mickey Hart- At the Edge
Yim Hok-Man- Poem of Chinese Drums
Kodo- Tataku
Alfro Celt Sound System- Release vol2
Sade- Cherish the Day
David Chesky- Fire Drums
Karsh Kale- One Step Beyond
Front 242- Speed Tribe
DJ Motivate8- Energy
George Marsh- Shaman Pt. 1


----------



## TRiSS

A lot of the (early) korn music also has quite some good stringy bass. One of the tracks I regularly use for music bass "tests" is the intro from Blind, the first track of the album titled Korn.


----------



## steverc

Yes - Long Distance Runaround on their Fragile DVD-A. What bass I could here on my previous system was just a jumble of mud, but now that I have real sub woofer I am totally amazed at how articulate and deep the bass is on that recording.


----------



## DougMac

Mother's Finest - "Another Mother Further" I wish they'd remaster this classic. Even with the dated 80's mix, there's tons of bass fun.

Bela Flek - "Live Art" If you've got a good sub instead of a one note thumper, this album will showcase it. Listen to the "Amazing Grace" improv.

ZZ Top - "Gun Love"


----------



## DRB

The Crystal Method - Vegas

Not "rock", but it thumps pretty well. I love this one in my car (2 Dayton Audio DVC 12's). :sneeky:


----------



## jwesenick79

if you are into any heavy metal, Lamb of God's album - sacrament will gives your subs one of a workout
i also agree with those that said Fear Factory's Obsolete album, excelent tunes.
and i like Sevendust greatest hits album also, very good bass, especially in the song Waffle


----------



## robertcharles123

Rush -Chronicles dvd. Lots of impact and chest slam going on there.


----------



## ironglen

DougMac said:


> ZZ Top - "Gun Love"


Classic rock lovers will like ALOT of ZZ Top's Greatest Hits as the low's come in under a 100hz lpf (the lowest setting my avr allows) and hit hard.


----------



## Binary

I Can't beleive no one has mentioned bothered mentioning any NIN... I love the album With Teeth.

Also Tool - Prison Sex is a good one.


----------



## X3r0a1m

got a couple

Devil wears prada - Dez moins 
Pitch shifter - Genius 

2 12" kicker CVX


----------



## sub_junkie

ironglen said:


> Classic rock lovers will like ALOT of ZZ Top's Greatest Hits as the low's come in under a 100hz lpf (the lowest setting my avr allows) and hit hard.



La Grange - ZZ Top
Authority Zero - Revolution
Authroity Zero - No Regrets
Breaking Benjamin - Breakdown / Until The End / Breath / Diary of Jane
Hoobastank - Out Of Control / The Reason
Linkin Park - Crawling / Somewhere I Belong / Lying From You
Sum 41 - Still Waiting / No Solution
Timbaland - Apologize
Tom Petty and the Heatbrakers - Free Fallin (doesn't hit really hard, but its a good song :bigsmile
Chevelle - The Red / Don't Fake This
All That Remains - Two Weeks
Puddle Of Mud - Can You Take It All The Way
Big B - Controversy (very explicit song; I don't listen to it, but has some intricate bass in it, a.k.a. hard hitting, then a lower rumble during the chorus)
Kottonmouth Kings - Down 4 Tha Krown (another explicit song but not too bad, still I don't listen to it though)
Snoop Dogg - Gangbangn 101 (I have the edited version )

That's about all that I can think about. Sorry for some rap songs making their way into that list. They have some really good bass though.


----------



## sparky77

If you want to go outside of rock, a great new country band the Zac Brown Band has some terrific low hitting bass, particulary Toes, and Chicken Fried.


----------



## bambino

Not rock, but sure will give your subs a work out is Ushers song Yeah! that pumps some air through the house. Another one is Nellys second album thats also a bass pumper. Gotta love it.


----------



## astrolopitec

Hi

Robbie Robertson "Fallen Angel" identical voice to Peter Gabriel. Plus he used Peter's band for this album.







From the same album " Somewere Down The Crazy River " has some nice thumping drums and a very deep voice.






Kraftwerk's "Minimum Maximum" live DVD has amazing sound. It's great to listen to 40 year old classics played on modern gear.

Boy I could go on, and on, and on....
And I'm sure that I'm not the only one that could!



Thanks
Juan


----------



## 1hagop

my kids favorite song... not rock but it works...








My dual Def Tech Reference's shakes the dual panel windows in the neighbors house... two blocks away!


----------



## Binary

So, since we're outside of the rock genre now, i'll let tell you about some of the car shakers that i enjoy myself. If you're into explicit lyrics, then check out Tech N9ne, Almost any track off his last two albums (Sickology 101, and KOD) are pretty good.

The best of which really depends where your subs are tuned, 

BE FOREWARNED THAT BASS LINES IN THESE SONGS CAN SWING JUST UNDER 20HZ!

so if youre going for all out spl in a vented box, pls pay attention.

One song though, Hunterish - Off the KOD album is just plain mean.
Definitely one of my favourite low-bass tracks.


----------



## Syd26147

From Mickey Hart's Planet Drum Bonus Disc
UMASHA 
This track has literally blown speakers that dare to call themselves subwoofers

Syd


----------



## Cardio-Enthusiast

When working at home with cardio I have techno/house music. Bu for rock.


----------



## bambino

Almost any Metallica CD will do the trick. Older stuff of coarse (before the black album).


----------



## bambino

Oh! and Prodigy, not the best music but it will give your subs a workout.


----------



## ironglen

In salute to those north of the US border- The Tragically Hip: Day for Night Album has some very nice low, thumping bass you'd never expect. xmax'd my music sub :yikes:


----------



## Underdog9

Hip hop music or techno are best to move the sub. Their records ussually are clean and well produced.


----------



## coruphius

OvalNut said:


> Dream Theater - "The Dark Eternal Night" on the Systematic Chaos Special Edition DD5.1 release.
> 
> :dizzy::surrender:
> 
> 
> Tim
> :drive:


that song is epic!

Dream theater FTW!!

tho i do like In the presence of enemies part 1 and also prophets of war on the DD 5.1

on their older album Train of thought, honor thy father is good.

Dreaem Theater - live at budokan DVD (or cd) listen/watch Beyond this life 9:06min - 17:17min is absolutly epic on the solos! gunna miss mike portnoy in DT, he's doing drumming in Avenged Sevenfold and his side projects nows.

for those who dont have the dvd or cd, heres a preview


----------



## fitzwaddle

Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become
Disturbed - Down With the Sickness, Indestructable
Information Society - What's On Your Mind
Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody :bigsmile:


----------



## sub_junkie

My apologies for bringing up an old thread, but I found some pretty good songs. They're not exactly rock, more like screamo and metal, but great subwoofer testers for those who are after getting hard hitting bass when it's difficult to attain in these songs. 

The Devil Wears Prada - Big Wiggly Style
All That Remains - This Calling (fast double bass in the chorus parts), Chiron, Now Let Them Tremble, For We Are Many. 
Def Leppard - Photograph
Some good songs to test the overall response of your subs : almost every song off of the album Fashion Nugget by Cake. Great stuff.
Three Days Grace - Get Out Alive, Never Too Late, One X, Running Away.


----------



## Ares

I like to use Metallica's One.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Queensryche Empire CD has some great and memorable bass lines throughout and Dream Theater's A Change of Seasons Fo Sho!!!


----------



## sub_junkie

Some other good songs by Devil Wears Prada is Danger: Wildman, and Dez Moines. I've made friends feel sick to their stomachs from the double bass on my Mal-x horn.


----------



## Stitch

Well Dale,a change of seasons totally introduced me to dream theater ,and got me hooked on them!!queensryche ,to me, are the kings of their genre- two excellent choices for heavy rock - sound


----------



## Big Dave

Crash Test Dummies - Give Yourself A Hand , excellent recording, very low bass but tastefully done


----------



## sub_junkie

This song is about 50% rock and 50% rap, but I find myself constantly turning it up as far as I can. Outcast - Kottonmouth Kings. You'll probably find yourself clipping your amp on that song. I know I always do haha

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Twin_Rotor

Anything done by Les Claypool. Especially with the whamola. Maybe not so much a work out, but requires precision to actually get close to the sound of any of Ampeg's cabinets(I've heard Les' 8 10" cabs and his 4 10" cabs live at about 15 feet )

Might have been mentioned, but Shortest Straw from And Justice For All by Metallica has always been a great sub to mid frequency test. The harmonics from the bass guitar are brutal on subs..


----------



## Biscuit97

The White Stripes (particularly Seven Nation Army but other stuff too).

Not rock, but Jurassic 5 is always good for some bass.

North Mississippi All-Stars has good blues based stuff that'll throw out some bass lines.

Anything by Primus/Claypool.


----------



## Fastslappy

I like "Dark Side Of The Moon" Pink Floyd........... Just cause I know it so well


----------



## tesseract

Twin_Rotor said:


> Anything done by Les Claypool. Especially with the whamola. Maybe not so much a work out, but requires precision to actually get close to the sound of any of Ampeg's cabinets(I've heard Les' 8 10" cabs and his 4 10" cabs live at about 15 feet )
> 
> Might have been mentioned, but Shortest Straw from And Justice For All by Metallica has always been a great sub to mid frequency test. The harmonics from the bass guitar are brutal on subs..


You can hear the bass on "And Justice For All"? onder:

I'm a big fan of Primus and Les Claypool.


----------



## fitzwaddle

Disturbed for me - Indestructible, etc.


----------



## Twin_Rotor

tesseract said:


> You can hear the bass on "And Justice For All"? onder:
> 
> I'm a big fan of Primus and Les Claypool.


Oh yeah.. Play Shortest Straw and you'll hear what I'm talking about. Of course, it might not be an issue with newer/better speakers. How would I know? lol

I was fortunate to see Primus last spring and Les Claypool on his Of Fungi and Foe tour with Split Lip Rayfield. The Dead Kenny G's opened for the Primus show(Skerik and Mike Dillion are amazing! If you're a fan you know what all projects these two have been involved in with Les)

Split Lip Rayfield is actually coming to a local bar here.. $15 for a great "progressive" bluegrass band..


----------



## chrapladm

Dream Theater has always been a good one for me. And my favorite has always been Mudvayne.

Being a bassist I usually follow all the bass guitarists and select music accordingly. But there are quite a few heavy medal bands out there with huge ULF bass for subwoofer workouts.

It a bit difficult for me to choose the "best," one but these two I mentioned are up there.


----------



## Twin_Rotor

Ryan Martinie is one of my favorite bassit. L.D. 50 is probally one of my favorite bass guitar recordings, next to Suck on This. 

I also play bass :T


----------



## tesseract

Twin_Rotor said:


> Oh yeah.. Play Shortest Straw and you'll hear what I'm talking about. Of course, it might not be an issue with newer/better speakers. How would I know? lol


I do enjoy the low frequency slam from "Shortest Straw", but it's mostly drums and effects. Unfortunately, Newsted's bass was turned down in the mix.


----------



## sandbagger

Nine Inch Nails -- Pretty Hate Machine 

or 

Front 242


----------



## black_z

tesseract said:


> I do enjoy the low frequency slam from "Shortest Straw", but it's mostly drums and effects. Unfortunately, Newsted's bass was turned down in the mix.


The bass drum is oustanding in most of that CD!!


----------



## Twin_Rotor

I believe the "effect" I'm describing is a combination of all the low frequencys on that track/album, not just Newstead's bass. I havn't tried listening to it on my SV-1600s since my AJFA disc has dissapeared. The .mp3 version I have just doesn't have the same characteristics of the .wav format.


----------



## Misfit

sandbagger said:


> Nine Inch Nails -- Pretty Hate Machine



NIN's, "Pretty Hate Machine" was my bass-thumping choice when it first came out. "Down in it" was the best (way back then), but all his albums are good. Check out the newer songs, "Zero Sum", "Me, I'm not", "The Warning", and "Vessel".




















Binary said:


> I Can't beleive no one has mentioned bothered mentioning any NIN... I love the album With Teeth.
> 
> Also Tool - Prison Sex is a good one.


I've never been a fan of the way the low-end was mixed on TOOL's newer albums, but Undertow and their first EP was amazing and mixed perfectly, IMHO. 

Great thread, and I hope some of you will sample a few of these:

RUBY - Salt Peter (one of the most thumpinest ever) the entire CD (low bass starts around 2:00 in this song)






Skinny Puppy - Too Dark Park (entire album) and the songs, "Candle" and "Amnesia" (it's hard for me to listen to the whole CD, because the vocals are so bad)






Some Puscifer






Die Antwoord (pretty much everything by them) EXPLICIT LYRICS:






Kreayshawn






Robyn






Madonna's latest albums






Britney Spear's album, "Circus"







Vanilla Ice






Insane Clown Posse (most everything)


----------



## Misfit

tesseract said:


> You can hear the bass on "And Justice For All"? onder:
> 
> I'm a big fan of Primus and Les Claypool.


+1 I have never heard any bass guitar on any older metallica, only kick-drum. Example:






I mean, if I really focus, I can sort of hear it playing the exact same riffs as the guitar, or it's just a very full guitar tone and there really isn't any bass-guitar at all. Or I guess the bass player plays really high up the neck, I don't know what's going on.

Imagine how different it would be with Les Claypool on bass. I bet they were like, "You're too good, and we don't really want anyone to actually hear the bass, so we're going to have to pass." when he tried out for them.


----------



## Savjac

Wow, some deep base songs and bands I never heard of. I am old and should listen to the radio more I guess. I will try to add to this as time goes by but just seeing this today, some songs come to mind quickly.

Pink Floyd: Welcome to the Machine
Tom Jones (Yes him) most anything on the Praise and Blame disc, a deeply spiritual performance that gave me new insight into Tom in the way he interprets these pieces. Here are two examples







Maybe some Taj Mahal from the album Maestro. Slow Drag

http://youtu.be/h4NeSXA0IDs

Airbourne Toxic Event - The Kids Are Ready to Die - This one hurt my room.


----------



## Bowers

You guys should try

Rage Against the machine: Killing In the name of
Bombtrack
The whole album Rage against the machine is really good.

Rammsten: Mother 
Keine Lust
Mein Teil


----------



## RTS100x5

Karl_in_Chicago said:


> Well if the category could be expanded from just CD to also include DVD-A I'd have to say Crystal Method's "Legion of Boom" gives a subwoofer a major workout. The music may not be everyone's cup of tea but it's sure a boomer.


ditto I have that one


----------



## RTS100x5

In my collection 2 stand out

BRAIN SALAD SURGERY - DVD Audio - a surround mix with sub harmonic synth and gut punching bass

POMPS & PIPES - Dallas Wind Symphony - organ pedal down to the 20hz and lower ....


OH YA add that track from PINK FLOYD/WISH YOU WERE HERE - Welcome To The Machine - you better have some good subwoofers for this one @<@


----------



## vjsanaiz

Since you say "rock" I'll take that as fairly open ended. try Kraftwerk, Tour de France Soundtrack.


----------



## MetropolisLake

Depends on what kind of bass. 

Kick drums? Most any modern heavy metal with double bass can sound good. 

Bass guitar? I don't like bass guitars coming through my subs so I can't comment much there, but any band that uses a 5-string bass ought to be able to slam. 

Electronic? Stuff like NIN is hard to beat. Anything that mixes rap with metal would work. I bet Rammstein even has some nasty stuff. Korn too.


----------



## vjsanaiz

I'll recommend a single track: Squonk, from Genesis' A Trick Of The Tail. It needs full range speakers plus the sub, not a couple of tinys with a sub, but it should shake a couple of picture frames off your walls (and hit you in the gut!)

Somewhere above I also saw Kraftwerk's Tour de France recommended, second that motion!


----------



## Lumen

Did anyone mention ZZ Top's "La Grange" yet?


----------

